# croiser les doigts / joindre les mains



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
comment dire la position dans laquelle on a *dix* doigts croisés pour faire un voeu ? 
croiser les mains ? les doigts ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## The_flake

On dit "Croiser les doigts." 
Pour se porter chance on dit: "Je croise les doigts."


----------



## xmarabout

Petite précision: l'expression est bien correcte "je croise les doigts" mais elle est plutôt utilisée pour conjurer un sort ou la malchance que pour faire un voeu. La différence est subtile, d'accord


----------



## The_flake

Je vois plutôt ça comme un appel à la chance, avant de passer un examen ou un entretien par exemple. C'est le voeu que la chose se réalise ou réussisse.


----------



## xmarabout

Pour dire ce que je disais, je me base sur l'origine du signe: on croise les doigts pour figurer une croix (symbole chrétien) qui est sensé faire fuir les esprits malins. Donc, en étant puriste et en faisant appel à l'origine du signe, ce n'est pas un appel à la chance mais un signe pour _écarter la malchance_. C'est donc aussi le voeu _que rien ne se mettent en travers d_e la réussite de quelque chose... Je l'ai dit, la différence est subtile...


----------



## The_flake

Ok ok! Je ne dis plus rien.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci à vous !
Mais je crains que vous ayez mal compris ma question, ce qui est peut-être dû au fait que j'avais mal tapé.
Je voulais dire "_avois les *dix *doigts croisés_". cependant, *croiser les doigts* veut dire seulement croiser l'index et le majeur.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Je croise les doigts pour croire que tout est faux , faux , vraiment faux ! (Ecoute Mes larmes par Darius Denon)
Voir "croiser les doigts" afin de souhaiter "bonne chance" à qqn : http://05.img.v4.skyrock.net/050/ta-chance/pics/2588313369_small_2.jpg



Anna-chonger said:


> Merci à vous !
> Mais je crains que vous ayez mal compris ma question, ce qui est peut-être dû au fait que j'avais mal tapé.
> Je voulais dire "_avois les *dix *doigts croisés_". cependant, *croiser les doigts* veut dire seulement croiser l'index et le majeur.


 

Hummm...! Peut-être qu'il s'agit de souhaiter une grande bonne chance !
"Croiser les doigts" c'est "croiser les doigts" en tout cas ! soit un doigt soit dix doigts .
C'est ce que je crois !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Anna,

Je ne crois pas que le fait de croiser les dix doigts de la main soit une pratique courante, ici et du fait qu'elle ait un nom particulier.





The_flake said:


> Je vois plutôt ça comme un appel à la chance, avant de passer un examen ou un entretien par exemple. C'est le voeu que la chose se réalise ou réussisse.





xmarabout said:


> Pour dire ce que je disais, je me base sur l'origine du signe: on croise les doigts pour figurer une croix (symbole chrétien) qui est sensé faire fuir les esprits malins. Donc, en étant puriste et en faisant appel à l'origine du signe, ce n'est pas un appel à la chance mais un signe pour _écarter la malchance_. C'est donc aussi le voeu _que rien ne se mettent en travers d_e la réussite de quelque chose... Je l'ai dit, la différence est subtile...


Bonjour

Aujourd'hui, c'est bien les deux ! Et cette explication sur l'origine supposée de l'expression, montre bien que la croix a pris un pet de travers !


----------



## The_flake

Anna, quand tu dis croiser les dix doigts, au final c'est croiser les mains comme en prière non? Si c'est le cas c'est donc "croiser les mains".


----------



## Anna-chonger

The_flake said:


> Anna, quand tu dis croiser les dix doigts, au final c'est croiser les mains comme en prière non? Si c'est le cas c'est donc "croiser les mains".


 Oui ! c'est ce que je cherchais ! Merci beaucoup !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Anna-chonger,

Si c'est « croiser les mains comme en prière » c'est alors plutôt « joindre les mains »...


----------



## Anna-chonger

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut Anna-chonger,
> 
> Si c'est « croiser les mains comme en prière » c'est alors plutôt « joindre les mains »...


 Ah !c'était ça ! Merci Karine pour cette information importante !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

J'espère que c'est bien de ça que tu veux parler ?


----------



## Anna-chonger

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> J'espère que c'est bien de ça que tu veux parler ?


Malheureusement la page n'a pas pu être affichée...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Anna-chonger said:


> Malheureusement la page n'a pas pu être affichée...


C'est bizarre, moi, je la vois...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Anna-chonger said:


> Malheureusement la page n'a pas pu être affichée...


Voici d'autres liens (pour éviter la censure ? ) : Ici, là, ou là-bas...


----------



## Anna-chonger

Enfin ! L'une a marché ! Merci c'est bien ça !


----------

